# Hazard Hazard & Co. Newport, RI unlisted bottle



## RIBottleguy (May 25, 2011)

I saw this on ebay, and even though it's clear, it is an unlisted bottle, and to my knowledge, unique.  The Hazard Hazard name dates from 1887-1893.  The two earlier versions (Caswell Mack and Caswell Hazard) are known in clear, but this one, the third name change is not.  After Hazard Hazard the company became Caswell Massey, which is still in business in New York.  There are no known Caswell Massey bottles in the Labor Omnia Vincit style (like the one shown below).  
 I now have 5 different "Labor" bottles, including an amber Hazard Hazard, an amber and gold amber Caswell Hazard, and an unlisted small cobalt Casewll Hazard.  The cobalt bottles are the most common, but mine is half an inch shorter than those listed.  I'll have a group shot up soon!

 Needs a cleaning






 The embossing is hard to capture, so I did 3 different shots.
 You can see here the first Hazard is on a slugplate of sorts.





 The Labor Omnia Vincit (a Latin slogan)





 New York and New port


----------



## cobaltbot (May 25, 2011)

Sweet find!  I like large bottles, can't wait for the group shot.


----------

